# almost there :)



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*almost there (new rad pics inside) *

im almost ready to finish up the mani for my car.....the rad swap should be done this week. anyone wanna guess where the turbo is going to sit  ? 

just hanging...a lil crooked, not bolted up yet









top view









side view


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

First of all, DAMN! That's one tiny radiator! But I guess you're going to use that extra space for the turbo to sit in. 

So what prize do I get for making the right guess? 

PS, what's with the BYE BYE written on the radiator pipe?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

not as small as u think 

new rad on top....stock on bottom









bye bye









hello









where are u?










lol....u get a ride in the car when its done


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

very cool! can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

can i drive it? ill let u drive my soon-to-be 9sec s10(blown 350)


----------

